# How much more for knockdown?



## D's

I priced a job for paint finish ceiling and now the customer wants knockdown instead. I've done knockdown on smaller jobs and patches by the hour but this will be my first large house. Will my original pricing cover it or come up short?

Thanks,
D'S


----------



## taper71

Probably not , you will need things like texture mud, and paper and plastic off the walls, and the time to do that. It really adds an extra day to the labour + material.


----------



## S&SDRYWALL

Good .8cents sq/ft


----------



## Axecutioner-B

S&SDRYWALL said:


> Good .8cents sq/ft


:blink: .8 pennies sq/ft :blink:
________
Club Royal Condominium


----------



## S&SDRYWALL

Yeah, 8 pennies, on a good 300- 350 sheet house, which is normal for us that is about $1500bux just for knockdown, ide say thats pretty good


----------



## taper71

8 cents is way too low for BC , try maybe .30


----------



## silverstilts

D's said:


> I priced a job for paint finish ceiling and now the customer wants knockdown instead. I've done knockdown on smaller jobs and patches by the hour but this will be my first large house. Will my original pricing cover it or come up short?
> 
> Thanks,
> D'S


It all depends where you are at on the job is it ready for paint yet if not then you would save some time on labor but still have materials involved, what are you going to spend on materials plus the labor? I use to up charge for knockdown all it does is confuse the general contractor. The only time I up charge is if it is decided after the bid and contract is signed. Other wise where I live it is pretty much standard in homes that they will have knockdown and it is already included in my price. Two words Change order...


----------



## silverstilts

I might also add I would not be working by the hour you will not make any money . If you tell them you need at least $75 plus per hour most will automatically think that is way too much to be making. Hit them up for a total amount they do not have to know how much an hour or what you spend on materials. Besides that are they going to kick in for all the unseen costs involved such as insurance ,gas the time it takes to redo the estimate or anything else involved in running a business... If you work by the hour they will hold you to it and probably argue over how many hours you actually put in.. If you want to work by the hour go to work for someone else who will pay you by the hour and take care of all the insurance, taxes , collecting money and all the other headaches involved in running a business.


----------



## igorson

silverstilts said:


> I might also add I would not be working by the hour you will not make any money . If you tell them you need at least $75 plus per hour most will automatically think that is way too much to be making. Hit them up for a total amount they do not have to know how much an hour or what you spend on materials. Besides that are they going to kick in for all the unseen costs involved such as insurance ,gas the time it takes to redo the estimate or anything else involved in running a business... If you work by the hour they will hold you to it and probably argue over how many hours you actually put in.. If you want to work by the hour go to work for someone else who will pay you by the hour and take care of all the insurance, taxes , collecting money and all the other headaches involved in running a business.


 you are right no one wants to know what we have to spend to do the work.
http://1drywall.com


----------



## D's

I only work by the hour if there are too many unknowns to give the customer a fair price - it protects both of us and is better than loosing a job for fear of quoting it.

My customer went with paint finish so problem solved. I threw in level 5 in the main living area to ensure the best finish possible - have been looking to compare the labour to standard polish coat anyways. Texture wise, next time I'll know to charge extra for it. Just ordered an Apla CFS texture gun so now I'll have a reason to do more of it.

Thanks for the replies guys,
D'S


----------



## igorson

taper71 said:


> 8 cents is way too low for BC , try maybe .30


Where did you find customers with your price?
http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## taper71

CANADA !!! We arn't underbidding eachother to death up here


----------



## [email protected]

I won't even post what we're getting these days. It'll make y'all cry.


----------



## Tim0282

Hey Darren!! It's been a long time since I have seen you on here. You have been missed!! Welcome back, my friend!


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

on the subject of what prices are. I am a texture owner in florida. I litterally stopped looking for work because they only want to pay 1.70- 2.00 a board here. the most i have ever gotten is 3 a board on certain large jobs but most would only pay 2.50 which would get me only 750 for a 300 bd house for new construction.  

Now i just stick to doing popcorn removals for homeowners.


----------

